# vim not working due to missed libpango



## artyushe (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi,
I've recently installed vim (8.1.0342) by `pkg install vim` on FreeBsd 12.0-BETA4 on virtualbox,
when running `vim`
I got:
`ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libpango-1.0.so.0" not found, required by vim.`

Has anyone come into the issue? Thanks


----------



## talsamon (Nov 19, 2018)

Which options you have set for vim?


----------



## Maxnix (Nov 19, 2018)

Never had this issue, but x11-toolkits/pango is required by editors/vim because of the graphical support (gvim). If you do not need it, just install editors/vim-console instead.


----------



## artyushe (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi, Maxnix , thanks, thus I have pango installed. Vim-lite is working correctly, thus I'd better have vim.

talsamon : I have not introduced any settings for vim, just installed it with "pkg install vim".

Thanks for fast replies.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 19, 2018)

First of all: 12 isn't officially released yet and even in beta's can you come across bugs. As far as I know RC1 has been released in the mean time, so you might want to consider an upgrade.

Second: Did you install _all_ your software using pkg or did you also install some stuff manually using the ports collection? Because that would explain a few things.

Alas: `# pkg check --dependencies vim`, that should tell you some more. You can also try using `ldd `which vim`` to check what libraries it depends on.


----------

